# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق الأسهم الأمريكية وتداول عقود الخيارات والـ CFDs  هل يوجد شركة وساطة فى الاسهم الامريكية  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## mnmn73

_هل يوجد شركة وساطة للتدوال الالكترونى فى الاسهم الامريكية مثل شركة افكسول ويوجد بها قوة رفع ومارجن وجميع مميزات العملات ارجو الرد والافادة_

----------


## IsLaM al7aRbY

شركة GCI finantial
ولكن لا أعلم مدى مصداقية الشركة يجب أن تتأكد من مصداقيتها قبل أن تضع أموالك عندهم

----------


## tarikov

اسأل الأخ المشرف عياد فهو ذو علم عن البورصة و الأسهم الأمريكية

----------


## عياد

اخي العزيز  اذا كنت تسأل عن الأسهم الأمريكية بنظام الروافع فيعني أنك تقصد CFD ( عقود الفروقات ) فهناك شركات كثيرة منها جي اف تي ولكن يعيبها عدم توافر الحسابات الإسلامية . اما اذا كنت تسأل عن المتاجرة في الأسهم الأمريكية كالتعامل العادي في الشراء والبيع فهناك العديد من الشركات مثل  اي تريد أميري تريدي انتراكتيف  تشويس تريد  تقبل خالص تحياتي   * ملحوظة سأقوم بنقل السؤال الى القسم الخاص بالأسهم الأمريكية

----------


## جولاي

> اخي العزيز  اذا كنت تسأل عن الأسهم الأمريكية بنظام الروافع فيعني أنك تقصد CFD ( عقود الفروقات ) فهناك شركات كثيرة منها جي اف تي ولكن يعيبها عدم توافر الحسابات الإسلامية . اما اذا كنت تسأل عن المتاجرة في الأسهم الأمريكية كالتعامل العادي في الشراء والبيع فهناك العديد من الشركات مثل  اي تريد أميري تريدي انتراكتيف  تشويس تريد  تقبل خالص تحياتي   * ملحوظة سأقوم بنقل السؤال الى القسم الخاص بالأسهم الأمريكية

  
الاخ عياد بارك الله فيك 
بالنسبة لعقود الفروقاات هل هي نفسها عقود الاوبشن ام هي عقود مختلفة ؟

----------


## mnmn73

> اخي العزيز  اذا كنت تسأل عن الأسهم الأمريكية بنظام الروافع فيعني أنك تقصد CFD ( عقود الفروقات ) فهناك شركات كثيرة منها جي اف تي ولكن يعيبها عدم توافر الحسابات الإسلامية . اما اذا كنت تسأل عن المتاجرة في الأسهم الأمريكية كالتعامل العادي في الشراء والبيع فهناك العديد من الشركات مثل  اي تريد أميري تريدي انتراكتيف  تشويس تريد  تقبل خالص تحياتي   * ملحوظة سأقوم بنقل السؤال الى القسم الخاص بالأسهم الأمريكية

 _الاخ عياد بارك الله فيك وانا اقصد المتاجرة فى الاسهم الامريكية وكيفية البيع والشراء وهل يوجد شركة موقعها باللغة العربية_

----------


## عياد

> الاخ عياد بارك الله فيك 
> بالنسبة لعقود الفروقاات هل هي نفسها عقود الاوبشن ام هي عقود مختلفة ؟

 أهلا أخي جولاي
عقود الأوبشن هي أحد أنواع المشتقات وعقود الفروقات هي مشتق أخر من مشتقات الأسهم والية عمل النوعين مختلفة بعض الشيء  
تقبل خالص إحترامي وتقديري  عيــاد

----------


## عياد

> _الاخ عياد بارك الله فيك وانا اقصد المتاجرة فى الاسهم الامريكية وكيفية البيع والشراء وهل يوجد شركة موقعها باللغة العربية_

 اهلا بك أخي الكريم 
الشركات في القسم الثاني من إجابتي السابقة ستفيدك لأنها مواقع وسطاء مباشرين في الأسهم الأمريكية 
.
أعتقد من الصعب جدا ان تجد شركة يكون موقعها باللغة العربية ولكننا نتشرف بأي استفسار لك يخص الأسهم الأمريكية وان شاء الله  نقدر نساعدك  
تقبل خالص احترامي وتقديري

----------


## Real

> _الاخ عياد بارك الله فيك وانا اقصد المتاجرة فى الاسهم الامريكية وكيفية البيع والشراء وهل يوجد شركة موقعها باللغة العربية_

 اشهر شركتي وساطه E*TRADE و TD Ameritrade 
وانصحك بالاولى اذا كنت تريد دعم فني عربي مع واجهه تداول سهلة الاستخدام

----------


## ابوجوري2009

ممكن اعرف افضل شركات  الوساطه  واقلها عموله للمتاجره لعقود الاوبشن ؟؟

----------


## حسام العامر

> ممكن اعرف افضل شركات  الوساطه  واقلها عموله للمتاجره لعقود الاوبشن ؟؟

   https://www.optionshouse.com/rates
العمولة  9.95 دولار للصفقة سواء أشتريت عقد أوبشن أو 1000 عقد .
عمولة الأسهم 2.95 دولار للصفقة بغض النظر عن عدد الأسهم   
بالتوفيق

----------


## عياد

اضافة بسيطة لهذا الموضوع دائما الوسطاء مختلفين في مميزاتهم فمهم جدا أن نبحث عن وسيط يناسب احتياجتنا بمعنى هنا وسيط مميز في اسعار تداول الأوبشن ولكن في متاجرة الأسهم يعتبر غالي فاذا هو هنا مميز لمتاجر الأوبشن ، ويوجود وسيط أخر مميز في أسعار تداول الأسهم فهو هنا مميز في متاجرة الأسهم  
فمن المهم جدا أن نحدد احتياجاتنا لكي نختار الوسيط المناسب
.
تقبلوا خالص تحياتي   عيــاد

----------


## رمز

ما كو وسيط باللغة العربية؟

----------


## حسام العامر

> ما كو وسيط باللغة العربية؟

 شركة الأوسط بالكويت ولكن لايوجد بها أوبشن ولاأتصحك  ........عمولات عالية وخدمات سيئة 
وساطة أوبشن وأسهم أعتقد البنك الأهلي في السعودية ..........نفس المشكلة العمولات عالية  
أوامر الاسهم والأوبش في السوق الأمريكي  بسيطة جدا ولايوجد داعي للغةأذا كنت تعمد بقراراتك على التحليل الفني فقط ....  
بالتوفيق

----------

